# Basic questions about TT



## diva_alicia (Jun 18, 2012)

So I'm only a few weeks into my anti-thyroid meds, but I know I'm headed for surgery. How long were you out of commission pre and post surgery? How much weight did you gain? I know the ATD can take several weeks for their effects to be realized - what about synthetic replacement? Does it also take a while for it to be working fully? How long are the blood work intervals after surgery? I'm on every four weeks for ATD, so just trying to get an idea of how long this "process" might take.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I was not put on replacement medication after surgery because I needed RAI...had I been, I would have been back on my feet quickly. Ten days post-op, my husband and I re-roofed the house, so it isn't bad at all.

As long as they put you on a decent dose of synthroid after surgery, you should be ok. You might feel a bit tired or foggy-headed until you get the right dose, but I have to imagine it's much easier than being hyper.

I did gain 27 pounds, but I was severely undermedicated after surgery. Had I been medicated properly, I really would not have gained.

Labs are drawn at 6 to 8 week intervals.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I was put on Synthroid the morning after my surgery. I did quite well initially, I felt better physically than mentally - I felt off, couldn't concentrate, generally slow. It seemed like the very time when I thought I'd be getting progressively stronger, I actually felt like I was beginning to lose my mind.

My endocrinologist thought my liver wasn't processing Synthroid normally, that it was holding onto it too long. She tried various staging trials - skipping one day a week, etc., but then it was obvious something just wasn't working...my hand/eye coordination was terrible, my sense of distance was off, I was extremely anxious, etc., so three months later she switched me to Armour.

It has not been easy - I would be given a certain dosage then expected to stay on it for 4-6 weeks before being re-tested and the dose increased. I went from 60 to 90 to 120 mg with the doctor's blessing to try another 15 mg with the 120. That, I believe, proved to be too much.

My surgery was last September and I can honestly say it has taken almost a year to feel relatively normal again. My doctor thinks I'm unusually sensitive to drugs and I agree with her - I've more often than not had trouble with other prescription drugs.


----------



## thyroidcrazy (Jul 22, 2012)

Hello!

I just had my TT 8-8-12 and I am feeling great. I was started on 90mg of Armour day after surgery which I am very excited about!!! I did have some swelling issues but was resolved with steroids. I felt very tired when I got home, and still feeling a little tired. I was supposed to go back to work kind of early but decided against it. I will go back monday. As far as labs, I am very particular. I usually check them every 2 months. In fact thats how I caught my Graves disease last year I was feeling very bad and my labs were very high!!! I sarted ATD's last year could only tolerate and thats when I started going down the toilet. And I made the decision to do the TT. Just so you know I was offered I-131 and decided against due to having eye issues. Hope this helps.


----------

